# günstige SPS- Steuerungen



## captainchaos666 (27 November 2008)

Hallo an Alle,
ich bin auf der Suche nach SPS- Steuerungen welche günstig sein sollen. Der Hersteller ist mir egal, nur nicht der Preis!?!?!

Meine Anforderungen die ich an die SPS habe

16 Eingänge
Erweiterbar auf 32

16 Ausgänge
Erweiterbar auf 32

SPS Geschwindigkeit egal
SPS soll für langsame sachen eingesetzt werden

Software zum Programmieren welche günstig ist
z.B. Codesys

Software sollte Structured Text können
Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Steuerungen empfhelen, wenn Ihr ein Listenpreis wißt, dann gebt diesen doch gleich mit an.

Dank euch, Gruß

Alex


----------



## s.leuschke (27 November 2008)

Also kosten tun sie alle ganz gut.
Aber wenn Du sparen musst, kannst Du Siemenser schon mal streichen.
Schau mal unter Vipa.
Aber für umsonst wirst Du nix finden.


----------



## Ludewig (27 November 2008)

elrest passt evtl. auf die Beschreibung


----------



## repök (27 November 2008)

Ich würde Beckhoff/Wago empfehlen, da diese einfacher skaliert werden können. Und die Software ist auch als demo(beckhoff), oder umsonst (wago) zu haben.


----------



## trinitaucher (27 November 2008)

Von Beckhoff würde ich einen Ethernet-Busklemmen-Controller BC9xxx mit den entsprechenden Busklemmen empfehlen:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/bc9020_bc9120.htm
Die Busklemmen kannste dir je nach Bedarf selsbt zusammenstellen:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/default.htm

Programmieren kannste mit "TwinCAT", es genügt sogar die kostenlose Demo. Mit den kann man uneingeschränkt auch nach den 30 Tagen die Controller programmieren.


----------



## Boxy (28 November 2008)

epis ... (wäre auch ne möglichkeit)


----------



## BoxHead (28 November 2008)

Auch sabo könnte was sein.

http://www.sabo.de/


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (28 November 2008)

http://www.ezautomation.de/

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Moroso (28 November 2008)

*EZ-Automation*

Vorsicht! Vorsicht!


----------



## Hohlkörper (28 November 2008)

Moroso schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Vorsicht!



Warum das?
Könntest du das mal näher erläutern.


----------



## Wonnewolle (1 Dezember 2008)

Phoenix hat seit einiger Zeit ziemlich gute Kleinsteuerungen auf dem Markt.
Der ILC130 hat eine gewisse Anzahl von dig. EA`s on board und ist modular erweiterbar.
Ist auch eine kostenlose Software (PC Worx Express dabei). Webserver natürlich auch.

Klickst Du hier:
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2988803&parentUID=440721528

Gruss
Wolle


----------

